# Generator For Aux Power



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, has anyone attempted to install a light weight generator into a 31RQS. What's involved?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure anyone has installed one "in" their trailer, but plenty of us carry one. Mine is for power only, as we don't need the A/C...others have bigger models that can run the A/C and everything else in the trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One member has added a generator to his trailer. There are pictures in the gallery of the installation. I will see if I can locate them.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

And plenty of people have welded racks to the rear frame that carry large generators, and other stuff as well.


----------

